# Nostalgic thread ... my first bow buck ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

After hunting with a bow for years, looking back with my new toy in hand (12 years later) ... 

I've realized that I've only ever taken a handful of nice bucks to compliment the hog tally. My first bow buck was a hunt like I'd never expereinced. Each and every animal I've taken is special to me in a different way ... but even though this is probably around the 30th buck I'd ever taken, he was equal in excitement to the first I took at the ripe age of 9.

Spot and stalk hunting Sheridan County Wyoming (2005) I managed to take this big typical 8pt, kicker on the G2, and shredded velvet on the antlers, point blank on an alfalfa field on the last day of the hunt after a very trying week of chasing mulies. Don't let his ears fool you ... he's every bit of 21" wide.

If you will ... notice the moon sitting over my left shoulder, probably one of the reasons the hunting was tough that week.

Anyone wanting to share their first bow buck ... please do ... !


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

This was my first year of bowhunting. All I can say is WOW! I won't re-post the story I told back on November 1.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=184719&highlight=running+arrows

BTW, Awesome buck you have there!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats on your first deer with a bow. this was my first year with a bow also but I wasnt fortion enough to get that nice of a deer. looks like you made a hell of a shot going by the hole in the side of it lol. keep it up.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to say it was a hell of a shot ... the hole you see is the second arrow. Dad's hand is covering the initial impact.

I had been hunting with a bow for 8 years before I got within range of a take-able buck. So what do I do ... I skim an arrow off the top of a hay bale I was using as cover and catch this ole boy right in the spine between the shoulders blades. He hit the ground like a sack of donkeys, but I did have to put him down.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It is awesome when it all comes together and you get that first kill. BTW that is one heck of a nice 1st buck!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a great buck


----------

